# Inexpensive Digital Microscope



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2013)

I got my buddy a digital microscope for Christmas.  

hXXp://www.amazon.com/Celestron-Deluxe-Handheld-Digital-Microscope/dp/B004QF0A1Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357152337&sr=8-2&keywords=digital+microscope

He sent me this pic he took of one of my buds.  I don't know what power was taken at.  I believe this is Beyond the Brain.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 2, 2013)

I must get one, ASAP! Nice pic/toy, there Goddess 

p.s. Happy New Years! :clap:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2013)

I want one too.. that looks very nice. Nice gift for your friend.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice bud :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2013)

Me likey.


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 3, 2013)

That is nice. I've been wanting some close-up goodies like that. Would something like this come in handy as well?
ebay.com/itm/3-5-Digital-Video-Inspection-Tube-Camera-Borescope-Endoscope-Snake-Scope-12mm-/330850352748?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item4d0837be6c


----------



## CatFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I have to thank you thg  big thanks.

I got one  i am blind lol could not use the small ones but this rocks.:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

I had one them ther eyeclots ways back and could get good look with it too but nothin like that that I can remember. How many skins did it run ya THG ifin yual dont mind tellin what yual spent on friend pm me ifin its more polite to do so 

BWD


----------



## CatFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine was  
	 $39.99
Shipping & handling:  	 $5.74
Super Saver Discount:  	 -$5.74
 	 ------
Total before tax:  	 $39.99
Estimated tax to be collected:  	 $0.00
 	 ------
Order total:  	 $39.99


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 9, 2013)

just ordered 1


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2013)

:bolt: Amazon

Take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> I had one them ther eyeclots ways back and could get good look with it too but nothin like that that I can remember. How many skins did it run ya THG ifin yual dont mind tellin what yual spent on friend pm me ifin its more polite to do so
> 
> BWD



It was $39.99, same as Catfish.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh thankin ya

put seriousely I had an Eyeclot!


----------



## niteshft (Mar 3, 2013)

I just got one of those myself and it works fine on my desktop but doesn't register right with my laptop and comes up as Acer Orb something or other.....it's an Acer laptop so probably interferring with something preloaded into the laptop by Acer.

 I am having some issues on the desktop with the program that came in the cd, I can't seem to do anything with the pics but look at them... can't copy/paste the pics or move them to any other pic folder. Seems to be a very limited program.

 It does take very nice pics though, unlike the same company's other product that has it's own lcd screen. The screen's resolution is so low you can't even tell if it's in focus or not.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 3, 2013)

i love it, i already tested it on some dried bud i had. can't wait to use it for maturing flowers.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Ohhh, this is NICE! I need to get $40 together soon haha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2015)

Years later, I still think I need to get that $40.00 together! hahaha  Just using the 60x loupe still.


----------



## emrldthumb (Mar 6, 2015)

If $40 is slowing you down, check out my thread on the 175x DIY digital microscope for a quick and cheap (maybe free) option. All you need is a bobby pin and either an old CDROM drive (older the better, lenses used to be larger) or a laser pointer you are willing to sacrifice. Dismantle to remove the laser lens, clip it over your cell phone camera lens, and you'll be taking photos like this of trichomes in no time:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2015)

I had actually already seen that thread. Really nifty thing you got going there.  

This 150x digi scope is quite neat though. And honestly, I'll probably never make or get anything anyways, since my loupe works well enough. I'm lazy and cheap, lol! Mostly lazy though.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I had actually already seen that thread. Really nifty thing you got going there.
> 
> This 150x digi scope is quite neat though. And honestly, I'll probably never make or get anything anyways, since my loupe works well enough. I'm lazy and cheap, lol! Mostly lazy though.



Woot just stuck my phone to my loupe and it's amazing. Great thread!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 19, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I got my buddy a digital microscope for Christmas.
> 
> hXXp://www.amazon.com/Celestron-Deluxe-Handheld-Digital-Microscope/dp/B004QF0A1Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357152337&sr=8-2&keywords=digital+microscope
> 
> He sent me this pic he took of one of my buds.  I don't know what power was taken at.  I believe this is Beyond the Brain.



I searched for microscopes and came across this thread. I bought one one of these  after reading it. I hope its the same one. Mine was $44.99. Has a camara. Cool. 

Great bud pic. I'll bet you smoked that bud 2 years ago THG. :aok:


----------

